# UK Bound



## RedDeath99 (Nov 2, 2019)

Heading to the UK quite soon,. Was wondering if anyone is there and knows a place that ill be able to squat. I do plan on visiting A.S.S once I get there. I just want to be sure i got a place to pass out. Til I can get on a train to somewhere warmer.


----------



## Raggamuffin (Dec 1, 2019)

Where you landing in the UK man?


----------

